# tack rooms?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

When I get home to my computer I will post some pics visiting jumping horses out of state! Cute horse BTW.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks he's my baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

My tack room with pictures is in a similar previous thread here:
http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/tack-rooms-102890/


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I will have to get pictures of our tack room. 

It's an inclosed seperate room from the barn. We need to put some more hooks up and some shelves would be nice! I plan on decorating it to make it more home-y  I hangout at the barn quite a bit so why not be comfy!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So as not to start a new thread, I'm gonna hijack this one for a second. Do any of you have problems with theft? I'm having a large addition put on my barn, and the tack and feed room will be together. I can't lock it because inevitably the key will be lost and I'll be locked out of the feedroom. I'm wondering if it's even worth it to keep my saddles in the tack room. We're in a pretty rural area and I can't imagine any of our elderly neighbors breaking into the barn at night, but you never know.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> So as not to start a new thread, I'm gonna hijack this one for a second. Do any of you have problems with theft? I'm having a large addition put on my barn, and the tack and feed room will be together. I can't lock it because inevitably the key will be lost and I'll be locked out of the feedroom. I'm wondering if it's even worth it to keep my saddles in the tack room. We're in a pretty rural area and I can't imagine any of our elderly neighbors breaking into the barn at night, but you never know.


Because of how our farm, house and outbuildings are laid out, securing each building is next to impossible so we secure the property with locked and automated gates and survelence. Every enterence to every building has a camera on it, the gate has a camera coming in and going out. The barn as a camera in the main area one in each stall and two in the foaling stall. Also the entire property has invisable dog fencing with the property fencing (where we have it and then burried along the property line everwhere else (as the entire property isn't fenced), and our heard of Great Danes have outdoor/indoor access (to their room only which is deadbolted with fire door, from the rest of the house). 

We also have warning signs our our gate with the security company sign, loose great dane warnings and survelence warnings.

It's not about securing your stuff, so much as it is making your place look more risky and more dangerous than the house or farm next door.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> So as not to start a new thread, I'm gonna hijack this one for a second. Do any of you have problems with theft? I'm having a large addition put on my barn, and the tack and feed room will be together. I can't lock it because inevitably the key will be lost and I'll be locked out of the feedroom. I'm wondering if it's even worth it to keep my saddles in the tack room. We're in a pretty rural area and I can't imagine any of our elderly neighbors breaking into the barn at night, but you never know.


You could always use a combination lock instead of a key lock. You could write the code down as a contact in you phone in case you ever forget.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ I considered that, and I think that's what I might do.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My tack room, at work.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i like your tack room did you just put your harness on a saddle rack? i keep mine in my barn which is in my back yard. behind my house and ponds. we have 2 big dogs so im not worried. i have feilds around us so it helps and the closest person is around 1 miles away


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes. I put my harness on a saddle rack I found it held it's shape much better than a "harness Hook". We also have a long driveway with a gate, it helps keep people away.


I want a paint as my next horse!!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha I was thinking about having my uncle making me one but I have 16 saddle racks so ill just use them!! I know for a few years I wanted one or a app and I got one then another! Love the markings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I wish i had a tack room with our humidity and not wanting to pay to heat and cool it i just keep all my stuff in my house.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

thats where all mine is right now. i dont want it ruined or anything.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't have a photo. Our tack room is a long room with individual closet size tack lockers. Each locker has 2-3 saddle racks, bridle hangers and room for a small trunk.


----------

